# Promos iPod ?



## noche84 (27 Juillet 2005)

> Citation:
> Posté par *fredokeneda*
> _Le seul truc, c'est la promo avec l'ipod offert comme aux states..j'appel demain pour savoir si on va avoir cette promo en aout sachant que les rentrées des classes sont plus tard qu'aux states...
> _
> ...


 
Alors alors, a-t-on eu des nouvelles à ce sujet ? Je passe commande dans les prochaines 24h alors ça m'intéresserait d'avoir une réponse


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (28 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de profiter de cette offre alors que je n'ai pas acheté d'iPod sur l'Apple Store (mais j'ai du matos, dont un iPod enregistré)

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore/?family=jblonstage2005


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

noche 84, parle de l'offre sur l'apple store education americain... ou pour l'achat d'une machine d'au moins 500$ (soit au moins le mac mini), t'as un ipod mini d'offert...


----------



## noche84 (28 Juillet 2005)

Tout a fait exact...

Mon iBook 900 m'a laché... Fin c'est de ma faute, j'ai fait un norton disk docteur ce qui a totalement bousillé la table d'allocations... tsss

Donc je crois que je vais me laisser tenter maintenant et ne plus attendre quoi que ce soit !


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2005)

Ahlalaaaaaaa, ces nioubies.... Norton. Tssssssssssssss!


----------



## corloane (28 Juillet 2005)

donc, c'est valable uniquement si tu l'achètes sur le store US...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> donc, c'est valable uniquement si tu l'achètes sur le store US...



c'est valable uniquement si tu l'achetes sur le store "education" US...


----------



## Apca (28 Juillet 2005)

Griller  :rateau:


----------



## mc_quafton (28 Juillet 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est valable uniquement si tu l'achetes sur le store "education" US...



En fait, la promo est aussi disponible sur le Apple Store «education» Canadien à l'achat d'un iBook, d'un iMac, d'un PowerBook ou d'un PowerMac.


----------



## mc_quafton (28 Juillet 2005)

Après recherche, j'ai découvert que la promotion est également disponible sur les Apple Store Education de Hong Kong et de Singapour...... si jamais sa peut intéresser quelqu'un 

Faut dire que j'avais quelques minutes à perdre alors.........


----------



## noche84 (29 Juillet 2005)

> Ahlalaaaaaaa, ces nioubies.... Norton. Tssssssssssssss!


 
Non mais sur mon vieil iMac 400 Mhz ( aaaah le bon vieux temps ) ça fonctionnait bien... OS9... Et puis j'avais 16 ans en 2000  Depuis ça a bien changé et Norton n'est plus du tout adapté aux nouveaux systemes c'est un fait ! 

Je suis donc en train de récupérer mon disque avec TechTool Pro 4... Il lui faudra 44 jours de travail non stop si il continue à cette vitesse la, c'est un peu déprimant mais bon 

( DiskWarrior ne veut pas récupérer le disque et DataRescue bloque dès qu'il rencontre un fichier irrécupérable )... Si j'avais su, je serais venu quérir des informations ici 

Au sinon... Pour en revenir au vif du sujet, l'ibook est commandé  j'me réjouis 
Et je n'ai pas été le commander à Hong-Kong ni aux USA


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

l'offe est enfin dispo sur le store francais http://www.apple.com/fr/education/backtoschool/


----------



## HugoBoss249 (2 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> l'offe est enfin dispo sur le store francais http://www.apple.com/fr/education/backtoschool/


Oui, en effet, et je viens de me faire e#@*@# de 150¤ je suis degouté, Apple n'aurait pas pu faire l'offre le jour de la parution des nouveaux ibooks, non !!!???
Je me retrouve donc avec un nouvel ibook (recu aujourd'hui et tres bien d'ailleurs ... ) mais je ne peux plus profiter de l'offre car l'ipod et le mac doivent etre acheter en meme temps, et je n'ai donc pas de facture ....


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Je vous avez dis qu'elle était dispo


----------



## Pierrou (2 Août 2005)

J'aurais pu faire ça tiens si j'avais acheté mon iBook plus tard , ma soeur commence à lorgner méchant sur les mini rose :rateau:


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, en effet, et je viens de me faire e#@*@# de 150¤ je suis degouté, Apple n'aurait pas pu faire l'offre le jour de la parution des nouveaux ibooks, non !!!???
> Je me retrouve donc avec un nouvel ibook (recu aujourd'hui et tres bien d'ailleurs ... ) mais je ne peux plus profiter de l'offre car l'ipod et le mac doivent etre acheter en meme temps, et je n'ai donc pas de facture ....


et bien voila , nous sommes deux C..s


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

L'ofre n'est pas valable avec l'ibook 12'.
De plus, 150¤ c'est pas un ipod mini gratuit !!! 

Du coup, annulation de commande et commande d'un powerbook 12' !


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

moi ca me soule d'annuler ma commande et d'attendre au minimum une semaine de plus!
mais c'est clair que c'est super valable pour les patients


----------



## ikybiz (2 Août 2005)

en fait si elle valable sur les ibook 12 pouces... La premiere fois que jai appele aujourdhui on ma dit que non, mais jai rappele et jai insiste une deuxieme fois et on ma dit que cetait bon...
donc jai commande...


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

veinard


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> en fait si elle valable sur les ibook 12 pouces... La premiere fois que jai appele aujourdhui on ma dit que non, mais jai rappele et jai insiste une deuxieme fois et on ma dit que cetait bon...
> donc jai commande...



Hum... juste en insistant ?


----------



## ikybiz (3 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hum... juste en insistant ?


 

bah en fait je lui ai demander de bien veerfier ses informations.. elle est revenu et m a dit qu en fait c etait bon....

voila...


----------



## hugoboss24 (3 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> et bien voila , nous sommes deux C..s


Oui et comme j'ai deja recu mon ibook, je n'ai pas envie de le renvoyer et de recommander ... pas grave ... mais je vais quand meme faire un mail a Apple pour leur faire part de mon mecontentement et j'aurai peut etre une pitite remise


----------



## yobidou (3 Août 2005)

C'est sur l'ibook 12" est bien pris en charge par l'offre  Confirmation cette après midi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

en fait, il faut renvoyer le coupon apres avoir recu l'ibook et l'ipod ? c'est bien ca ?
le remboursement de 150¤, on le recoit dans combien de temps ? vous avez une idée ?


----------



## yobidou (4 Août 2005)

il indique qu'il faut renvoyer le coupon dans les 45 jours après l'achat et pour le remboursement ils l'annoncent sous huit semaines


----------



## akton (4 Août 2005)

je viens de commander mon ibook 12p avec 80Go + 1 mini ipod.
 j'ai profiter de l'offre de l'ofup, cumulable avec l'offre ipod.

   pour info, le 12p est compris dans l'offre ipod, j'ai discuté un peu avec le gars du store qui au début était réticent et il m'a dit après vérification qu'en effet c'était valable car c'est noté sauf ibook cd et que l'ibook 12p actuel avait un combo donc pas de problème.

   En effet, l'offre a été traduite de celle des usa et cette dernière avait été faite avant la sortie des nouveaux ibook.

   Donc voilà.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander mon ibook 12p avec 80Go + 1 mini ipod.
> j'ai profiter de l'offre de l'ofup, cumulable avec l'offre ipod.
> 
> pour info, le 12p est compris dans l'offre ipod, j'ai discuté un peu avec le gars du store qui au début était réticent et il m'a dit après vérification qu'en effet c'était valable car c'est noté sauf ibook cd et que l'ibook 12p actuel avait un combo donc pas de problème.
> ...



c'est quoi l'offre de l'ofup ?  :rose:


----------



## akton (4 Août 2005)

l'offre OFUP, je l'ai connus par un de nos collègue dans je ne sais plus qu'elle discution. C'est un petit complément à l'offre éducation.

  exemple mon ibook 12p 80Go en educ est à 1083¤  et en ofup à 1043¤

www.ofup.com

  tu t'inscris et tu as un onglet apple store education, ça te renvoie sur l'apple store avec leur prix.


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

943 ¤ l'ibook , c du tout bon ca ! Pour autant , il faut payer quelque chose a l'OFUP ? J'ai lu qu'il fallait payer 30 ¤ ai je mal lu ?


Dites moi tout svp pour ceux qui sont passé par ce service


----------



## akton (5 Août 2005)

je sais pas... j'ai pas tout lu 

 pour ma part j'ai commander par tèl en leur parlant de cette offre et ils m'ont fait les tarifs de l'ofup. Alors je sais pas... Remarque ils m'ont même pas demandé ma carte d'étudiant, disant qu'il me faisait confiance.


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Merci mais j'aimerai bien en savoir plus si il y a des personnes qui ont pris cela merci de m'en dire plus  .


----------



## arcank (14 Août 2005)

Le 12' n'existe plus en Combo semble-t-il : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/fr_Ind.woa/90406/wo/VO6DMSOC3EXc2qTIJ482LrRD4HL/2.0.11.1.0.6.16.3.0.1.0 

A voir
 Sinon je crois que l'offre Ofup est gratuite. Rien à leur payer, pas d'abonnement obligatoire,...

Arcank


----------



## kaedog (14 Août 2005)

Lecteur DVD/CD-RW = combo


----------



## arcank (14 Août 2005)

Ah bon? Pour moi le combo, c'était lecteur DVD/graveur CD-RW comme sur mon eMac. Enfin, c'est peut-être aussi ce qu'il y a sur le iBook 12'... 
"Lecteur DVD/CD-RW" ---> est-ce que ça grave les CD, CD-R, CD-RW ???
Arcank

[Edit] Effectivement, c'est un Combo ---> ça m'arrange bien...


----------



## kaedog (14 Août 2005)

CD-RW = graveur cd


----------



## arcank (14 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup
Arcank


----------

